# Máy cắt vải ứng dụng trong lĩnh vực nào?



## dienmayngocphat08 (10 Tháng tư 2021)

*Máy cắt vải* là loại thiết chuyên dùng để cắt vải , xả cải cuộn hay cắt vải mẫu trong nghành may mặc. Máy cắt vải được sử dụng phổ biến trong các xưởng cắt may công nghiệp và sử dụng rộng rãi trong các hộ dân may vừa và nhỏ.

Máy cắt vải chia làm 2 loại máy cắt vải đầu bàn và máy cắt vải cầm tay.

+Máy cắt vải đầu bàn chuyên dùng để cắt vải cuộn , vải cây thành tấm  còn gọi là máy sả vải.

+Máy cắt vải cầm tay chuyên dùng để cắt vải chi tiết , cắt vải theo sơ đồ mẫu đã được vẽ sẵn

*Máy cắt vải * được sử dụng rộng rãi trong cuộc sống từ các hộ gia đình hay nhà .Ngày nay ngoài máy cắt vải chạy điện dân dụng 220V còn có máy cắt vải chạy pin thuận tiện cho việc cắt vải đảm bảo ,an toàn hơn và gọn gàng

Các bộ phận chính của máy cắt vải : motor máy cắt vải , lưỡi cắt  , lưỡi gà

Trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại máy cắt vải khác nhau với chức năng và công suất khác nhau : Máy cắt vải đứng KM , máy cắt vải Philips, máy cắt vải Dayang, máy cắt vải sibupa , máy cắt vải lejiang , máy cắt vải Eastman , máy cắt vải Tiema

----
*Điện máy Ngọc Phát*
dienmayngocphat.vn/danh-muc/may-toi-dien/
dienmayngocphat.vn/danh-muc/may-han-tui/
dienmayngocphat.vn/danh-muc/may-nganh-may-mac/


----------

